# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  }&&} Smiley d'Or 2015 : Papotage

## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et voila, vous pouvez ici exprimer toute votre admiration pour ce merveilleux concours et son jury bien aim.

----------


## Nhaps

Il est enfin arriv !!!  ::):  

Bonne chance  tous




> Pour l'orthographe, c'est vous qui voyez, mais bon il y a pcaboche dans le jury....


opazkjepjoeazeazoeaeazefezfarearfg !!!!!

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> opazkjepjoeazeazoeaeazefezfarearfg !!!!!



Ca fait du bien hein ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Christophe P.

Salut  tous,

j'exprime ici toute mon admiration pour ce merveilleux concours et son jury bien aim.

----------


## pcaboche

> opazkjepjoeazeazoeaeazefezfarearfg !!!!!


Vite ! Appelez le SAMU !
Nhaps nous fait un Accident Vasculaire Crbral !

----------


## Lady

On y croyait plus !! Bon j'ai pas encore t voir les smileys je garde a pour demain vendredi.

----------


## Nhaps

> Ca fait du bien hein ?





> Vite ! Appelez le SAMU !
> Nhaps nous fait un Accident Vasculaire Crbral !


Je prpare quelque chose de trs grand cette anne. (Et c'est pas mes pieds) 

 ::):

----------


## Auteur

> j'exprime ici toute mon admiration pour ce merveilleux concours et son jury bien aim.


ne te casse pas la tte ce n'est pas comme a que tu auras des points en plus  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Mouais, ben moi, je me suis empress de rpondre et du tout coup j'ai fait une btise.
Smiley 10, j'ai crit "(de gauche a droite) ", alors que c'est "(de droite a gauche) "
M'enfin ...
J'ai surement d oublier quelques accents par-ci par-l, vous savez ces petites choses affreuses et inutiles qui surplombes les lettres et qui font que l'on a pleins de mauvaises notes a l'cole a cause de cela ...  ::aie:: 
Plus les fautes que je ne suis pas capable de reprer moi-mme, je sens que notre "Mate Capello" local va pouvoir s'amuser ..  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

> Mais les rsultats du dernier concours ayant t rendus plus tard que d'accoutume...


Disons que devant la grande mdiocrit qualit des rponses, le jury a t contraint de prendre quelques semaines de cure avant de pouvoir rendre dignement un verdict.

Bravo en tout cas au jury de cette anne pour ce concours qui s'annonce trs bon, un peu en de du prcdent certes mais trs bon quand mme.

----------


## Lady

J'ai copi les smileys du concours dans notepad++ pour pouvoir y travailler tranquillement sauf que forcement la police de caractre n'est pas du tout la mme et les smileys n'ont donc pas du tout la mme tte pffff...

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Ah oui a j'avais dj fait dans un prcdent concours. C'est assez frustrant effectivement

----------


## Sunchaser

> J'ai copi les smileys du concours dans notepad++ pour pouvoir y travailler tranquillement sauf que forcement la police de caractre n'est pas du tout la mme et les smileys n'ont donc pas du tout la mme tte pffff...


Bon, nanmoins, c'est bien ce que tu nous as fait comme participation.
Pour le moment, je te classerais bien dans les meilleures, si c'tait moi qui notais, mais vu qu'on est que 3 a avoir post, cela n'a pas encore tout son sens ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

Au del de la drague honte de Sunchaser  ::aie::  , j'ai "plussoy" Lady pour sa crativit, sa posie, son sens du bonheur ...  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

Beuhhh .. j'ai jamais su draguer, moi, de toutes manires ...  ::pleure:: 
Ca risque po d'arriver.

Et pis, j'ai le droit de dire que je trouve bien sans que cela soit forcement "drague". C'est bizarre comme reflexe alors  ::cfou:: 
J'en parlerais a ma psy, celle que j'ai vu il y a ... hum ... il y a environ 28 ans. Si je la retrouve.
Je l'ai vue qu'une fois, et la seule chose dont je me souvienne c'est que c'tait une belle brune avec des nooormmes nns.
J'tais impressionn.
"Efficace" tout de mme les psys (et autres). Vraiment un boulot inutile, a la limite de l'astrologie ou de la mtorologie.

Bon, j'arrte la, je pense que tout le monde s'en fou.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> Et pis, j'ai le droit de dire que je trouve bien sans que cela soit forcement "drague". C'est bizarre comme reflexe alors 
> J'en parlerais a ma psy, celle que j'ai vu il y a ... hum ... il y a environ 28 ans. Si je la retrouve.
> (...)


Heuh Sunchaser, nous sommes bien dans la rubrique "Taverne du club > Humour et divers > Jeux " ?

J'ai cru,  un moment donn, que c'tait une forme de  Calimero, mais  bon va savoir, certaines personnes aiment a ... pourvu que a ne dure pas trop longtemps  ::mouarf::  bis

----------


## Auteur

qu'est-ce je vais encore inventer comme nerie cette anne pour avoir le prix spcial ?  ::koi::

----------


## pcaboche

> qu'est-ce je vais encore inventer comme nerie cette anne pour avoir le prix spcial ?


Je sais pas / aucune ide.  ::aie::

----------


## Deaf

J'ai enfin russi  me trouver un peu de temps tranquille au taf pour le faire.
L'attente va tre longue maintenant...

Bonne chance  tous!

----------


## Lady

> Bon, nanmoins, c'est bien ce que tu nous as fait comme participation.
> Pour le moment, je te classerais bien dans les meilleures, si c'tait moi qui notais, mais vu qu'on est que 3 a avoir post, cela n'a pas encore tout son sens ...


Merci merci  ::oops:: 





> Au del de la drague honte de Sunchaser  , j'ai "plussoy" Lady pour sa crativit, sa posie, son sens du bonheur ...


C'est l'effet vendredi, a aide : libration d'endorphine  l'approche du week end tout a tout a ...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Heuh Sunchaser, nous sommes bien dans la rubrique "Taverne du club > Humour et divers > Jeux " ?
> 
> J'ai cru,  un moment donn, que c'tait une forme de  Calimero, mais  bon va savoir, certaines personnes aiment a ... pourvu que a ne dure pas trop longtemps  bis


T'inquite.
_(dlire du soir)_
Trop de travail, pas le temps de dormir, alors pour raconter des btises sur la Taverne, voire mme des trucs censs ailleurs, pas vraiment le temps.
Donc, je vais pas "doser".
A pluche ! Et bon courage aux futurs participants, faite nous de belles choses.
 :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> je sens que notre "Mate Capello" local va pouvoir s'amuser ..


[Humour] 

Le/la gagnant(e) sera donc celui/celle qui a le plus petit score ...















... ngatif   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  [/humour]

----------


## Escapetiger

> Soyez forts, soyez audacieux, soyez malins soyez gourmands ou de faon plus djeun's, *GL HF* !


 (cf. http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...u/#post8453334)
@Drizzt [Drone38]

Est-il possible d'avoir une traduction pour les moins djeun's de GL HF ? (avec ces pidmies d'acronymes, je me perds parfois  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## Sunchaser

shadowmoon a craqu !
Il voit 11 smileys ... regardez bien le premier.
Le petit coquin invente un smiley !
Il triche !
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

> shadowmoon a craqu !
> Il voit 11 smileys ... regardez bien le premier.
> Le petit coquin invente un smiley !
> Il triche !


Il invente pas, il fait juste de lopportunisme en basant tout son concept sur la dcoration du titre du Thread. (On trouve l'inspiration o on peut je suppose)

----------


## lper

Y a des trucs trs drles, quelle imagination ! Le coup du plombier pour Lady, c'est du vcu ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Y a des trucs trs drles, quelle imagination ! Le coup du plombier pour Lady, c'est du vcu ?


C'est vrai, on dirait un porno des annes 90 : _"Bonjour madame, je suis le plombier, je viens m'occuper de votre tuyauterie..."_.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Le petit coquin invente un smiley !


Je n'ai rien invent, comme l'anne dernire, j'ai utilis celui du titre  :;): 




> (On trouve l'inspiration o on peut je suppose)


En fait, ds que je l'ai vu, ca a fait "tilt" et le reste est arriv avec.




> Est-il possible d'avoir une traduction pour les moins djeun's de GL HF ? (avec ces pidmies d'acronymes, je me perds parfois  )


Et pour te perdre encore plus, ce sont des acronymes anglais, pour des expressions de joueurs :  "Good Luck" et "High Five"

----------


## Lady

> Y a des trucs trs drles, quelle imagination ! Le coup du plombier pour Lady, c'est du vcu ?


J'ai trop regard de sries amricaines comiques je suppose ... (Vous n'avez pas remarqu comme en gnral toutes sries US avec beaucoup d'pisodes fini par avoir recours  ce gag  un moment ou  un autre ?)

----------


## Nhaps

> Et pour te perdre encore plus, ce sont des acronymes anglais, pour des expressions de joueurs :  "Good Luck" et "High Five"


C'est Have Fun.

----------


## Zirak

@EscapeTiger: pour les acronymes, on en a rsum une petite liste page 212 du topic voisin sur l'identification de jeux si besoin.  :;):

----------


## Lady

Barsy invente donc un jeu dans le jeu puisqu'il faut retrouver le titre des films qu'il a associ  chaque smiley .. En plus de trouver quel personnage et film il a reprsent dans les bonus. J'avoue j'ai pas les bonus ... (et il me manque un ou deux film aussi)

----------


## Nhaps

> Barsy invente donc un jeu dans le jeu puisqu'il faut retrouver le titre des films qu'il a associ  chaque smiley .. En plus de trouver quel personnage et film il a reprsent dans les bonus. J'avoue j'ai pas les bonus ... (et il me manque un ou deux film aussi)


The Human Centiped peut tre ^^

----------


## Barsy

> Barsy invente donc un jeu dans le jeu puisqu'il faut retrouver le titre des films qu'il a associ  chaque smiley .. En plus de trouver quel personnage et film il a reprsent dans les bonus. J'avoue j'ai pas les bonus ... (et il me manque un ou deux film aussi)


Disons que je n'invente rien, c'est dans les vieilles soupes que l'on fait les meilleurs pots. En fait je voulais faire un truc compltement diffrent  la base et les deux questions bonus m'ont fait changer d'avis.

Juste, si jamais vous trouvez, plutt que de poster les rponses ici envoyez les moi par MP. Je ne souhaiterai pas que le jury s'aperoive qu'il y a un sens cach derrire ma participation  ::ptdr:: .

----------


## pcaboche

> Juste, si jamais vous trouvez, plutt que de poster les rponses ici envoyez les moi par MP. Je ne souhaiterai pas que le jury s'aperoive qu'il y a un sens cach derrire ma participation .


C'est bon, on a compris...
Tu prends la liste des films Pixar, t'enlves les suites, et aprs t'as plus qu' remettre dans l'ordre.

C'est quand mme moins subtil que la liste des Kubrick.

----------


## Barsy

> C'est bon, on a compris...
> Tu prends la liste des films Pixar, t'enlves les suites, et aprs t'as plus qu' remettre dans l'ordre.
> 
> C'est quand mme moins subtil que la liste des Kubrick.


Tout est une question de dosage. Trop subtil, le jury ne comprends pas l'allusion et passe  ct. Pas assez, un membre du jury balance un "c'est bon, on a compris..." blas  ::aie:: .

J'ai voulu rpondre aux smileys bonus sans avoir  fournir une justification donc le plus simple tait de me servir d'un "thme". En ce moment mon fils est  fond sur Cars, ce qui m'a instill l'ide de Pixar, qui justement a sorti pile poil 12 films (hors suites) et qui est compatible avec les deux questions des smileys bonus.

Allez, avec un peu de chance cette anne je devrais gagner grce  l'orthographe  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Tout est une question de dosage. Trop subtil, le jury ne comprends pas l'allusion et passe  ct. Pas assez, un membre du jury balance un "c'est bon, on a compris..." blas ..


Pour te rassurer, en premire lecture j'ai rien vu. Pour ma dfense a fait 15j que je suis malade en manque de sommeil et j'avais de la fievre.

----------


## illight

Bonjour,


J'ai une question idiote,  laquelle on m'a surement dj rpondu : j'essaye de citer le premier message, histoire de pas recopier " la main" les smileys, sauf que quand je cite, je vois pas les smileys, car ils sont dans des citations.

C'est normal ou c'est que chez moi ?  ::weird::

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai une question idiote,  laquelle on m'a surement dj rpondu : j'essaye de citer le premier message, histoire de pas recopier " la main" les smileys, sauf que quand je cite, je vois pas les smileys, car ils sont dans des citations.


c'est pas bien de copier  ::nono:: 



 ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## illight

Moi au moins, je participe  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

::ccool::  pour la ligne verte !

----------


## Nhaps

> Moi au moins, je participe


Laisse nous prendre notre temps, afin de mettre quelque chose de qualit, nous assurant la victoire !  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Laisse nous prendre notre temps


Comme certaines personnes, qui ne peuvent pas participer cette anne

----------


## Sunchaser

> ____________________________
> 
> La ligne verte !


 ::hola:: 

Quel talent !

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Rohhhh la ligne verte a aurait mrit de ne pas prciser le nom du film ! 

Bien trouv en tout cas ! Est-ce une nouvelle re de smileys qui s'ouvre  nous, une re en couleur ? Plus aucune limite, la prochaine tape la 3D puis le smiley tlpathique, plus rien ne peut arrter la vague smileystique ! Vers l'infini et au del !!!

----------


## illight

> pour la ligne verte !





> Quel talent !


Merci  ::mrgreen:: 




> Rohhhh la ligne verte a aurait mrit de ne pas prciser le nom du film !


J'ai hsit  le mettre effectivement, mais je me suis dit que c'tait peut-tre pas si vident que a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
Bon, ils sont passs ou tous les autres? 8 participations seulements ...  ::calim2::

----------


## Nhaps

> Salut,
> Bon, ils sont passs ou tous les autres? 8 participations seulements ...


9 =)

----------


## illight

a aurait t mieux 10, mais on fera avec  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Bonjour bonjour,

Juste pour vous dire qu'on ne vous oublie pas, c'est juste pas tomb sur la bonne priode du coup on est pas en avance  ::D: 

Bref si il y a des retardataires qui veulent encore participer, allez-y, on vous laisse encore jusqu' la fin du mois et aprs promis, on s'y met.


Un jury un peu occup...

----------


## Barsy

Si a continue, le concours du smiley d'or 2016 aura lieu en 2020  ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

Ce concours est devenu comme une vieille grand-mre ...  ::calim2:: 
On vient la voir un peu par obligation, par "tradition", mais de moins en moins souvent. Le nombre de visites diminuent petit a petit, comme le nombre de participation a ce concours.
On ne se bouscule plus trop pour y aller, on remets au lendemain, etc ...

Quelle tristesse ...  ::piou::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Ce concours est devenu comme une vieille grand-mre ... (...)


Je me demande si, pour ma premire participation, je n'ai pas "plomb" la moyenne d'ge  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

ah tiens... je n'ai pas particip  ce concours cette anne  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et voila, c'est pour a qu'on tarde pour la correction, on se disait bien qu'il manquait quelque chose, que le concours n'tait pas complet.

J'espre que tu es fier de toi Auteur, faire attendre ainsi tout le monde, je me ferais tout petit  ta place  ::roll:: 


 ::pastaper::

----------


## Auteur

> Et voila, c'est pour a qu'on tarde pour la correction, on se disait bien qu'il manquait quelque chose, que le concours n'tait pas complet.
> J'espre que tu es fier de toi Auteur, faire attendre ainsi tout le monde, je me ferais tout petit  ta place


je me fais tout petit.... ::oops:: 
Mais aussi c'est pas ma faute : il y avait du verglas et j'ai pas pu participer

 ::dehors::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Si a continue, le concours du smiley d'or 2016 aura lieu en 2020


Je me suis fendu (cf. http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/fendre *(1)) de compulser l'historique de ce concours amlior au fil des ans depuis 2005 (les jeux et le papotage).

Il s'agit vraiment d'un _travail remarquable_, "de Romain" **(2)*, comme lors de la dernire dition de 2014, avec Barsy et GrandFather (cf. http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...2014-resultats).  ::ave:: 

Pour nos lecteurs, l'preuve de 2015, en cours de dlibration aux dernires nouvelles, est ci-dessous :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...d-or-2015-jeu/


**(2)* https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/travail_de_Romain




> *(1)
> 2. Au fig. et pop. Se fendre de. Acqurir ou donner quelque chose en se gnant. Je me fends d'un supplment!... Victor, une troisime confiture! (Zola, Bonh. dames,1883, p. 549).Je me serais mme fendu d'un haut de forme s'ils avaient seulement insist... pour leur faire un grand plaisir (Cline, Mort  crdit,1936, p. 291):
> 8. ... Armand fut aveugl de confetti ramasss par terre. C'tait pas propre, mais les types n'avaient pas de quoi se fendre de neufs,  cinq sous le sac. Aragon, Beaux quart.,1936, p. 165.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, dtes moi ... vous tes synchro avec le 10 ou bien ?
_(je vous laisse chercher d'ou cela vient...)_

Les correcteurs sont partis faire le djidji ?  ::aie:: 
Vous tes en tole pour fraude fiscale ? Vous avez tent le offshore et vous vous tes fait gauler par l'URSSAF ?

Doit-on prparer une oraison funbre pour le Smiey d'Or ?

En mme temps, on est Pques, et rien ne frmis dans le forum... je me souviens d'un temps, pas si lointain, ou a Noel le forum se dcorait de petites guilandes, etc, etc ... ca semble bien plus calme maintenant ... snif

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Hello

Nous ne sommes pas taule (enfin pas moi, j'avoue je ne sais pas du tout ce que fait pcaboche). L'hiver fut un peu difficile pour ma part mais je n'ai pas oubli cette tache qui nous incombe et compte bien la raliser avant le prochain concours  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deaf

> L'hiver fut un peu difficile pour ma part mais je n'ai pas oubli cette tache qui nous incombe et compte bien la raliser avant le prochain concours


Et surtout qui vous dcombe  ::D:

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bonjour bonjour,
> 
> Juste pour vous dire qu'on ne vous oublie pas, c'est juste pas tomb sur la bonne priode du coup on est pas en avance 
> (...)
> Un jury un peu occup...


Bonjour,

Vu la quantit de travail  fournir en binme et  distance, il n'est pas honteux de modifier les rgles inhrentes au jury par lui-mme et, manifestement, de lancer des propositions pour un "concours" moins chronophage du type "nouvelle littraire" par exemple pour la suite  ::zoubi::

----------


## Auteur

Ben puisque vous n'avez pas fini de corriger les copies, je peux encore dposer ma contribution ?

ah.... tiens... trange... on me demande de sortir... et de courir vite, trs vite...
 ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

Moi je pense que je vais prparer ma contribution pour le prochain concours, avec un peu de chance, ca collera.
(et pis, bon, je suis les cours d'un mec qui parle de "synchro avec le 10", etc ... si je m'applique je devrais pouvoir voyager dans le temps)

----------


## Barsy

> Bonjour,
> 
> Vu la quantit de travail  fournir en binme et  distance, il n'est pas honteux de modifier les rgles inhrentes au jury par lui-mme et, manifestement, de lancer des propositions pour un "concours" moins chronophage du type "nouvelle littraire" par exemple pour la suite


Je propose le concours de Geek T-Shirt Mouill. Envoyez vos photos !  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je propose le concours de Geek T-Shirt Mouill. Envoyez vos photos !


Miss ou Mister Geek T-Shirt mouill?


En esprant que ce(s) concours ai(ent) de succs que ceux de Miss et Mister DVP

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Ben puisque vous n'avez pas fini de corriger les copies, je peux encore dposer ma contribution ?
> 
> ah.... tiens... trange... on me demande de sortir... et de courir vite, trs vite...


Ben oui, on attend que toi pour publier les rsultats. La du coup on ne sait pas  qui attribuer le prix de l'audace.
(comment a c'est pas crdible ...)

----------


## Barsy

> Miss ou Mister Geek T-Shirt mouill?
> 
> 
> En esprant que ce(s) concours ai(ent) de succs que ceux de Miss et Mister DVP


Il y a une erreur dans mon message, il est impossible d'avoir un concours de "Geek T-Shirt mouill", les geek n'aiment pas l'eau c'est bien connu. En fait ce serait plutt un concours de "Geek T-Shirt tche de gras" qu'il faudrait faire.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Escapetiger

Comment tendre des perches ? comment _diplomatiquement_ faire comprendre qu'on a le droit de dire non _avec les formes_ ..pfff
A dfaut, changeons ...

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/procrastiner

https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/procrastination

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procrastination

http://blogs.univ-poitiers.fr/n-yega...e-tout-un-art/
_La procrastination intelligente, tout un art!_

https://www.aide.ulaval.ca/apprentis...ocrastination/
_La procrastination | Centre d'aide aux tudiants - Universit Laval_

http://internetactu.blog.lemonde.fr/...ocrastination/
_Comment lutter contre la procrastination ?_

http://www.metronews.fr/info/procras...NjdCT84hQUCjM/
_Procrastiner, c'est stresser : 3 conseils pour arrter_

Nota: je ne retrouve pas de suite sur la toile un bouquin, de mmoire, du Dr Klotz sur le sujet (faut que je cherche _physiquement_ chez moi)

[edit] Docteur Bruno Koeltz
http://www.odilejacob.fr/catalogue/p...2738117106.php
_Comment ne pas tout remettre au lendemain - ditions Odile Jacob_

----------


## Christophe P.

> C'est mon premier essai dans ce concours qui a l'air drle ^^.
> 
> Je me lance : 
> ....


Je trouve particulirement mesquin de faire remarquer ainsi que le jury est trs en retard sur ce concours dont "La date limite des rponses est fixe au 25 Dcembre 2015".  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je trouve particulirement mesquin de faire remarquer ainsi que le jury est trs en retard sur ce concours dont "La date limite des rponses est fixe au 25 Dcembre 2015".


Booooaaaah! Ca va, ca fait pas trop longtemps qu'on attends ...  ::zoubi::  ... et pis, il faut retirer 3 ou 4 semaines, durant lesquelles tout le monde s'tait perdu dans le topic "synchronisation avec le 10", et dont on a failli ne jamais ressortir.

J'avais failli oublier le concours des Smileys, presque.  ::calim2::  quelle tristesse, cette disparition.

----------


## Invit

> et pis, il faut retirer 3 ou 4 semaines, durant lesquelles tout le monde s'tait perdu dans le topic "synchronisation avec le 10", et dont on a failli ne jamais ressortir.


Ouch, j'avais oubli a !  ::ptdr::  Enfin, c'tait plutt  Shinkronysa scions av l diix  de mmoire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Je trouve particulirement mesquin de faire remarquer ainsi que le jury est trs en retard sur ce concours dont "La date limite des rponses est fixe au 25 Dcembre 2015".


Tu n'as pas compris : les rsultats sont publis 1 an jour pour jour aprs le dbut du concours. Du coup la date limite des rsultats est fixe au 25 dcembre 2016.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## wax78

> Ouch, j'avais oubli a !  Enfin, c'tait plutt  Shinkronysa scions av l diix  de mmoire...


Ben ouais, il est en vacances on dirait l'autre justement je me demandais ?  ::):  Il s'est peut tre autocompress ?

----------


## Invit

Finalement, je n'avais pas particip parce que je trouvais que je n'avais pas le temps avant la date limite. Mais finalement, avoir su qu'il y avait 6 mois de plus, j'aurais pu soumettre 3 ou 4 participations  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ben tente une participation tout de mme !
Peut tre cela relancera la "machine" ... va savoir ...

----------


## Invit

> Ben tente une participation tout de mme !
> Peut tre cela relancera la "machine" ... va savoir ...


 moins que a ne ralentisse les dlibrations du jury  ::aie::

----------


## Escapetiger

Chers pcaboche et Drizzt [Drone38] *

La vie, tant qu'elle existe, est faite de hauts et de bas. 

J'ai essay, quoique maladroitement avec le recul, de vous interpeller  ce sujet pour le concours Smiley d'Or 2015.

Je vous invite  vous inspirer de la communication de _Siguillaume_ ci-dessous  propos du Magazine de dvp; Community Manager est un mtier ( mon sens non-encore reconnu  sa juste valeur).

Amicalement,

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d40...z/#post8692704
_Votre avis sur le Magazine en ligne de Developpez - Page 21_


*



> Cette anne vous avez la joie d'tre jugs par des experts smileystiques de renom j'ai nomm *pcaboche* vainqueur du concours en 2010 et *Drizzt [Drone38]* vainqueur en 2014. C'est donc d'un oeil vif et avec le poil soyeux euh non d'un oeil attentif et  l'affut du moindre dtail que nous allons vous valuer.


Source : 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...d-or-2015-jeu/
_{-##-} Smiley d'Or 2015 : Le Jeu_

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Bonjour bonjour !

Effectivement je ne suis pas trs fier de ne toujours pas avoir sorti la correction du concours.
D'un cot je n'ai pas envie de la bcler car la correction est tout aussi attendue que les participations, et d'autre part pour diverses raisons j'ai moins de temps que les annes prcdentes.

Ceci dit je compte bien effectuer la correction avant la fin du mois (ma barrire psychologique tant aot, date du lancement du concours certaines annes). Mes pauses djeuner (enfin celles qui sont disponibles...) y seront consacres.
Par contre pcaboche n'ayant pas donn signe de vie depuis longtemps, je ne suis pas sur que ce dernier puisse effectuer la correction.

Je donnerai donc peut tre une correction mono-jury en fonction de ses retours. ( Voila qui sera une bonne nouvelle pour ceux dont l'orthographe n'est pas la spcialit  ::):  )

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Re-bonjour,

Bon comme on est  la bourre, je vous donne un petit tat d'avancement pour vous prparer psychologiquement.

J'ai bien avanc sur les corrections, il ne me reste que 3.5 participations  faire. Je pensais finir cette semaine, mais il m'a manqu 2 pauses midi (ce qui fait donc une vitesse de 2 participations par pause pour ceux qui suivent ! ).

Le temps de finir (je suis pas dispo les 15 prochains jours mme si j'essaierai de finir ces 3.5 participations), de relancer un coup pcaboche pour voir s'il est vivant ou non, on devrait pouvoir rendre quelque chose courant Aout.
Ne dsesprez pas a va arriver !

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai bien avanc sur les corrections, il ne me reste que 3.5 participations  faire.


Ok, a serait cool de mettre  jour le Google doc dans ce cas...

----------


## pcaboche

Bonjour tout le monde,

Sauf erreur, j'ai quasiment fini les corrections ( quelques ajustements prs).

Drizzt, tu peux y jeter un oeil s'il-te-plat ?

P.

----------


## Nhaps

les gagnants de l'anne dernire vont devoir directement tablir le concours de cette anne ^^

----------


## Barsy

Non, je pense qu'on n'a plus le temps l. Je propose que l'on constitue tous les binmes possibles avec les participants de l'anne dernire et que chacun d'entre eux organise un concours.

Et on ne participera qu' celui du binme qui a gagn cette anne !  ::P:

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Sauf erreur, j'ai quasiment fini les corrections ( quelques ajustements prs).
> 
> Drizzt, tu peux y jeter un oeil s'il-te-plat ?
> 
> P.


Hello

Dsol je n'avais pas accs rgulier  internet ces derniers temps.
Tu peux me renvoyer le lien du Google Docs par mail ou MP ?

Je regarde tes corrections et je met les miennes.

----------


## Sunchaser

Houla houla ! Ca sent bon les rsultats ca !  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> Tu peux me renvoyer le lien du Google Docs par mail ou MP ?


Oh, je ne sais pas...  ::aie:: 

Non je dconne. Regarde tes e-mails.

----------


## Escapetiger

Oh la la, premire participation et j'ai l'impression d'tre un "chat noir" digne du moyen-ge (bon,suis un peu dinosaure sur les bords  ::aie:: ).

Nota:
J'adore les chats y compris (surtout) noirs, enfin, surtout leurs matresses (c'est peut-tre normal pour un brun aux yeux verts ...  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Mais non mais non.


Comme dirais Blizzard : soon (et peut-tre mme avant).

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Finalement peut-tre que tu portes la poisse Escaptiger...

Je venais juste de commencer pour rdiger le poste de rsultats et paf! urgence mdicale (mineure je vous rassure) je dois faire le taxi pour ramener quelqu'un.
Je reviens, je vrifie un peu les scores et il y a un truc qui me turlupine, je recompte ton score et paf! a colle pas, il doit y avoir des bugs dans les formules quelque part.
Et du coup ma pause est termine...


Bref c'est pas notre faute, le monde est contre nous !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Bon, qui veux organiser la session 2017 ??  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

Bien vu ! (erreur de copier/coller dans une formule).

Heureusement, Drizzt est un trs bon QA visiblement...  ::D: 




> Bon, qui veux organiser la session 2017 ??


 priori je dirais "s.*" et "..?a.*" mais on ne sait jamais, a peut toujours changer...  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Ah je me disais bien que le bug avait disparu !

Tu as pas fait d'autres modifs depuis hier 22h ? (N'ayant pas accs  Google docs au travail je fais un export du doc depuis chez moi).

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et voila bonne lecture !

Je termine de finaliser la partie classement/rcompenses demain mais tout est l !

Sur ce, j'ai une visio qui m'attend !

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,
Merci pour les rsultats, les corrections et rsultats. Vivement le classement final !
Enfin ...  je crois qu'il y a un truc qui ne va pas rellement me plaire, mais bon ...  ::aie:: 
(peut tre j'ai encore une chance et je me trompe)

----------


## Lady

> Enfin ...  je crois qu'il y a un truc qui ne va pas rellement me plaire, mais bon ... 
> (peut tre j'ai encore une chance et je me trompe)


Moi aussi j'aime pas les regexp !

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et voila !

Merci  tous pour vos participations et  l'anne prochaine (euh  dans quelques jours en fait ...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Nhaps

Yeahhh pour une fois, je suis dans le top du classement. Et mme membre du jury pour le concours 2016.....a veux dire qu'on doit dj lancer le concours dans les jours qui viennent :o

----------


## Auteur

Deux remarques :
1- j'avais oubli que j'avais particip au concours  ::aie:: 
2- pour l'avatar, je n'ai pas eu besoin de chercher dans les contacts de Sunchaser, je le connaissais  ::mrgreen:: 



Une contestation :
Pourquoi ai-je le smiley de plomb ? Je ne suis pas le dernier !
Je proteste ! Inadmissible, scandaleux

----------


## Sunchaser

Ah merde ... j'avais pas vu que j'avais "vraiment" gagn  ::aie:: 
Je nourrissais l'espoir de rester au pied du podium ... Je vous propose donc d'avoir une petite pense pour Nhaps, qui va devoir faire quipe avec un pyscho comme moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Enfin, les rsultats !! Bon, je me doutais que je ne serai pas trs haut dans le classement cette anne, j'ai oubli de citer Isaac Asimov dans ma participation.

Alors c'est bien Cars (Flash McQueen) pour le premier smiley bonus et 1001 pattes pour le second.

Par contre, qu'est-ce qu'ils fabriquent le nouveau jury ? Le concours 2016 devrait dj tre lanc !  ::ptdr::

----------


## illight

Cool, je suis pas dernier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

> Cool, je suis pas dernier


Je peux pas en dire autant ^^

----------


## Auteur

> Cool, je suis pas dernier


ah oui mince je suis dernier cette anne, je n'avais lu que les scores de la phrase bonus  ::aie:: 

Rien compris  ce systme de notation.

----------


## Nhaps

> ah oui mince je suis dernier cette anne, je n'avais lu que les scores de la phrase bonus 
> 
> Rien compris  ce systme de notation.


Tkt avec Sunchaser on va frler la perfection

----------


## Sunchaser

> Tkt avec Sunchaser on va frler la perfection


Ouuuuula ! Roo, pinaise, comme tu es bien optimiste toi ! 
Moi, j'avais une ide sympa: on lance le concours (c'est la partie facile) et on demande a fanmanga de s'occuper de la mthode d'attribution des points !  ::mouarf::

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Ouuuuula ! Roo, pinaise, comme tu es bien optimiste toi ! 
> Moi, j'avais une ide sympa: on lance le concours (c'est la partie facile) et on demande a fanmanga de s'occuper de la mthode d'attribution des points !


a sent l'attribution de point bonus selon que les rponses soient synchronises avec le 10 ou pas  ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

Oui, ou en rapport avec les "nuages barbapapa" (je cite fanmanga), etc, etc ... Mais bon, rien n'est dcid, et je n'ai mme pas commenc a travailler d'arrache-pied sur la liste des smileys.

----------


## Zirak

> a sent l'attribution de point bonus selon que les rponses soient synchronises avec le 10 ou pas


Le participant a post ses rponses sur un horaire synchronis avec le 10 => bonus de 10 pts

Le participant a post ses rponses sur un horaire avec une double synchronisation avec le 10 (sans division et multiplication, a n'existe pas dans le monde des 10 !) => bonus de 10 pts bleus  ::aie::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Ouuuuula ! Roo, pinaise, comme tu es bien optimiste toi ! 
> Moi, j'avais une ide sympa: on lance le concours (c'est la partie facile) et on demande a fanmanga de s'occuper de la mthode d'attribution des points !


Quitte  parler des _stars_ de developpez (celles que l'on aime bien au fond), on peut aussi associer Fleur en plastique qui a fait une rapparition apprcie  ::ave:: .

----------


## Escapetiger

> Cool, je suis pas dernier 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Jacques Beauregard
> 
> 
> Je peux pas en dire autant ^^


Je proteste ! C'est bien moi qui ai gagn au classement gnral le Smiley de plomb  ::sm:: 

Il faut dire,avec le recul, que j'ai fait fort pour une premire (style loi de Murphy) pour emmerder compliquer la vie du jury, qui a t "bien cool" au final et pdagogue pour la comprhension de ce jeu.

----------


## Auteur

```

```

a peut marcher a ? Tout le monde aura une note entre 10 et 20  ::aie::

----------

